# Signs



## Raiden (Dec 29, 2011)

*Ένας νεαρός που νιώθει απομονωμένος και μοναχικός σε μια μεγαλούπολη, δυσκολεύεται να βρει τρόπους επικοινωνίας με τους γύρω του. Ξαφνικά μπαίνει στην καθημερινότητά του μία κοπέλα από το απέναντι κτίριο της εταιρείας όπου εργάζεται. Μια ταινία μικρού μήκους από τον Patrick Hughes.*

http://www.videoman.gr/13700


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2011)

Το είχα δει παλιά (ίσως εδώ μέσα;), αλλά είναι γλυκούλικο, με χαρά το ξαναπαρακολούθησα — είναι τόσο... προδιαδικτυακό.

Αυτός ο Patrick Hughes είναι Αυστραλός και φτιάχνει ωραίες διαφημίσεις, σαν αυτήν εδώ.

Δεν έχει σχέση με τον Άγγλο ζωγράφο με τη μοντέρνα προοπτική του.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

nickel said:


> Το είχα δει παλιά (ίσως εδώ μέσα; )
> [...]



Μάλιστα. Πριν από δυο χρόνια, εις διπλούν, εδώ κι εδώ.


----------

